# Graffiti bridge



## straykat (Feb 1, 2015)

i recently moved back to Sacramento and started school. I haven't really made any friends yet but the other day there was a minimum day and I got invited to smoke by this guy in my art class, of course I said yes, I met him after school and he told me we where going to a place called "graffiti bridge". To get there i had to hop a fence and treck through some bushes but when I there it was so worth it. All it was is a little bridge over a creek with graffiti covered walls. there where two guitars a saxophone and plenty of weed, It was amazing, I was high af listening to good music and feeling the vibrations of the train over head.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 1, 2015)

It isnt often that I get to be a voyeur into the beginning stages of settling for less, misspent youth & addiction. I hear plenty about it from all of us old farts who wish we could go back with what we know now & change the past. The truth is that we all have to learn our own lessons, take our own bumps & live our own lives. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 1, 2015)

Who the heck plays a saxophone in high school, lol. You have some cool stoner band geeks in Cali.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 2, 2015)

This graffiti bridge sounds like a sweet backdrop for a photoshoot. Or just a cool place to hang out.


----------



## Tude (Feb 2, 2015)

hehe - I was at a "graffiti bridge" in Pennsacola, FL not long ago - that included graffiti port-a-potty as well lol. @highwayman - hmmmmmph! I played clarinet, flute, saxphone but was mainly an oboe and bassoon player in HS. Made all State as well with Oboe - hehe - I preferred classical wind ensembles.  Band Geek I was


----------



## Birdie (Feb 2, 2015)

I love that bridge! I chilled out there for a few hours. Is the cool nautilus tag thing still there?


----------

